

A Summer in the Life of a YC Intern - kclick
http://refer.ly/aYwe

======
alabut
_"I’ve divided this post into four core parts because I know you’re a busy
person and I love you."_

He really does talk like that. Man am I going to miss this guy.

------
shoham
Interesting. Am I mistaken or were you an intern at a YC funded company or at
YC?? Thanks.

~~~
hudbuddy
oops, sorry it was not more clear! I intern at Referly, which is a YC startup
that specializes in rewarding social referrals.

------
nikunjk
Some great gems in this article. Thanks for writing this!

------
bking
Some great insight, and a good read. I especially enjoyed the Pokemon Red
referencing.

~~~
wffurr
That part made me feel old, but the rest of it was well worth a read. This
article can be a great read for someone at a certain stage in the career,
which doesn't necessarily directly relate to age. Lots of Dev Bootcamp
graduates, for example, should read this.

------
runnergirl819
Awesome read!

